# Archery Pro LLC welcomes Grandpawrichard



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

It is my Privelage to Introduce our new connection to the North West and My good Friend Dick Raymond as the latest staffer for archery Pro LLC Newberry , he will be shooting the LB1 .

Welcome Aboard GPR!


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hey Mike,
Thanks for the very nice introduction! 
I have been eyeballing the Newberry bows for quite some time now and also been hounde by you to give them a tryout. Well, I finally decided to give them a whirl. 

The bow that I ordered is an LB1 Dual cam Newberry because of the Longer axle to axle and a very generous Brace height! The speed the bow puts out should be more than ample for my hunting and 3D needs. 

It's a sweet looking bow and has a lot of features that I like the looks of. I can't wait to get it in the mail, so that I can get it setup and shooting! 

I would also like to thank Newberry bows for picking me up as a Staff Shooter! I personally feel that only good things can come from our recent partnership!

Newberry, end of story!

Dick

http://newberrybows.com/


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

Heck of a guy to pick to be on the staff mike! Great choice!


Now Dick, we expect a full report after you get this bow and set it up and sling some arrows through it! 

I know this bow must be impressive, knowing that you've been a PSE fan for a longtime! Can't wait to hear the report!


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

Dick, I can't believe you're gettin away from PSE. What's next, LOL? Good luck on your new partnership, I, too, look forward to the report. Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Don't worry about me straying too far from the PSE Flock guys and gals!  I still love the PSE bows that I own from the old Polaris to the 2003 Mach-11 they are all great bows!

As NMhunter pointed out:


> I know this bow must be impressive, knowing that you've been a PSE fan for a longtime!


I was totally Impressed by the Newberry line of bows and I can't hardly wait to get my hands on one of them to put it thru the paces!  

I picked the Dual cam bow because I still have a love affair with Dual cammers. The 8" brace height is a favorite of mine because it makes the bow so much easier to shoot, even though you loose a little speed with it (305 fps is nothing to sneeze at!  )

I'm so excited that I can hardly contain myself! It's a good thing for me that Newberry is sending me the bow Express Mail; otherwise the mailman would be catching H-e-double-toothpicks every day that the bow isn't here! 

Another really nice touch that Newberry does for it's coustomers is to include a FREE Bow case with every bow! 

Dick


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Dick, You are going to love the LB1. I shot mine to a State BHFS Field title and it's been even more accurate in my hands than the Protec I was shooting for a short time. 

The SAT hybrid cams are super smooth and have little to no shock. I simply love this bow and can't wait for what Richard and Archery Pro have in store for us in the future.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

AKDoug,
I talked at great lengths today with Richard and Rebecca. They listened to what I would like to see in future models and options. Then they told me a few things that they have in store for next years models. I was really Impressed with their Openness and willingness to listen to an archer/customer. That's the way all Manufacturers should do! 

If the LB1 is as good as what I'm hearing from it's owners, I might just have to sell o acouple of my other bows and pickup one of each of the other two models!   

Dick


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Gongrats to both GR and to Newberry bows.He will surley be a great addition to the staff.
I didn't know they had a dual cam bow?Look forward to hearing your report Grandpa.
Jerry


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Good luck & I wish you the best. GPR not shooting a PSE.....whats the world coming too....or is the LB1 that good of a bow?


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

YA OB it is that Good!


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Archeryaddict - if it's that good....I may need to try one out.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

*if it's that good....I may need to try one out.*

Hey Jimmy,
If you wait until I get my bow, I'll give you the straight scoop on what I think of it. Then if you are interested we can hook up via a PM, email or a phone call. I might just be able to get you a great deal on a Newberry in either a single cam or a dual cam! 

Just give me a short while to really put the bow thru some paces, that way we'll be on an even keel and over the "New Bow Excitedness" syndrome!   

I just talked to Rebecca at Newberry and I asked her if there was an extra charge for Left Handed bows. I was astounded to hear her answer "No, there is Not a Surcharge or Price difference for Left handed bows! Why should there be?"

She did however say that there is a short wait for the Left handed models of 4 weeks. That is totally liveable to me and I have to applaud Newberry for not Burning Left Handed Shooters!

Dick


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Dick, 

I look forward to your opinion! yes I agree that new bow syndrome can really mess with your mind, pocketbook, and your marriage! 

just drop me a PM when your ready. 

Thank you sir!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

grandpawrichard said:


> *AKDoug,
> I talked at great lengths today with Richard and Rebecca. They listened to what I would like to see in future models and options. Then they told me a few things that they have in store for next years models. I was really Impressed with their Openness and willingness to listen to an archer/customer. That's the way all Manufacturers should do!
> 
> If the LB1 is as good as what I'm hearing from it's owners, I might just have to sell o acouple of my other bows and pickup one of each of the other two models!
> ...


Dick, it was a pleasure to talk to you today and welcome aboard! We are a bow company that wants to be real close to our consumers. We travel and shoot the IBO's, the ASA shoots and we love to meet people in the archery world. We are out there with the people shooting our bows, we want to be able to talk to everyone about archery and make it a good experience with our products. That is why we put so much into the bows. We could cut corners, but then we would be like everyone else selling bows, cutting manufacturing cost to pocket more money. Yes this is our bread and butter, but i will not gouge our fellow archers to fill our own pockets. We want to be fair and promote the sport as it is getting scary out there for Target Archery. Look what happened to Field Archery. Could 3D be following the same path with the same winners all the time? Well lets hope not well thanks again for giving our NEW company a chance

Richard Batdorf/Newberry


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Well, I got the bow today, set it up this evening, tuned it with a Medicine Stone, set the Center Shot with my Lazer Tuner then began to group tune and do a walk back tuning on the bow.

I'm going to hate this bow! I ruined 2 old style Turbo Nocks, one of them I shaved off all 4 vanes on it and the next one I had a Near Robinhood, plus lost some vanes off it! 









Shooting this bow is going to get mighty Expensive! Especially when those near Robinhoods split the back end of my Carbon Revolution Speed Pro arrows!   

There are a couple of things that I don't really care for on the bow. It came with The Most Bug Ugly yellow and Black strings and cables that I have ever seen!  Also, the grip is designed to make you shoot pretty much with a High Wrist Grip. My suggestion for next year is to have a Low Wrist Grip Option available! 

For me, the Low Wrist style shooting is much more comfortable and way more accurate. Especially if you practice like I do for up to 8 hours per day when possible! My wrist will take a beating for a while until I get used to the grip!

I really like how the Competition grip is nice and slim! It makes it so that the bow slides into the cradle of my hand and seems to sit there like it is part of my hand! It does not impart any side to side torque on the bow this way! 

As for hand shock and noise, I was totally blown away by how quiet the bow is and how it has virtually No hand shock in it!
I have a set of the new Limbsavers that I had planed to put on the bow, but I don't really think it needs them.

I will put them on however, just in case I have a really close shot at a big buck or a pesky coyote! I don't want to take the chance of blowing an oppertunity!

If you are into SPEED and more Speed, the Newberry will blow the arrows right out of your quiver! WOW is that bow Fast! I'm not normally a speed freak, but this bow totally Impresses me with it's speed!  I plan on putting it thru a chrono in the next few days to see just how fast it is.

I named my new bow Marilyn after Marilyn Monroe because of it's sheer beauty and curves, it's great manners and it's soft voice. 

Dick


----------



## Blazer (Jul 5, 2004)

Grandpa you are having way too much fun!! As I mentioned to you in an earlier post I want to purchase a new bow from a local dealer for obvisious reasons. But I did go to newberrybows.com and check them out anyway. I was very disappointed to see that the closest folks to me is in Tenn. where the bows are manufactured. Archery LLC looks like a company that will do just fine in the archery world as long as they put forth a good product and stand behind it. Even though I will not be purchasing a Newberry bow, I still want to read about your test and your final say about it. I hope you and the lovely Marilyn become a great match. Take care and good shooting.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Blazer said:


> *Grandpa you are having way too much fun!! As I mentioned to you in an earlier post I want to purchase a new bow from a local dealer for obvisious reasons. But I did go to newberrybows.com and check them out anyway. I was very disappointed to see that the closest folks to me is in Tenn. where the bows are manufactured. Archery LLC looks like a company that will do just fine in the archery world as long as they put forth a good product and stand behind it. Even though I will not be purchasing a Newberry bow, I still want to read about your test and your final say about it. I hope you and the lovely Marilyn become a great match. Take care and good shooting. *


Blazer what part o west va. are you from? we just had an individual/ dealer, sell 6 bows up there last week,
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Grip*

Dick, the comp grip can be sanded down to fit you then just put some oil back on it it does feel a little odd on the hand but notice how easy it is to repeat the same grip on the bow.
Richard


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Richard,
The more I shoot the bow, the more I like the grip! It just took a little getting used to!   As I get more accustomed to the grip the more accurate I am getting! I totally had to go back to shooting One Arrow Per Target today because I split the ends on two more arrows!   

Dick


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

She's a sweet one. Got any pictures of your groups with it?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

grandpawrichard said:


> *Richard,
> The more I shoot the bow, the more I like the grip! It just took a little getting used to!   As I get more accustomed to the grip the more accurate I am getting! I totally had to go back to shooting One Arrow Per Target today because I split the ends on two more arrows!
> 
> Dick *


Medium high grips are good to put the pressure in the right spot on the hand. As long as the hand is relaxed and the thumb is pointing in the direction of the target. It should create great accuracy.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

MerlinApexDylan,
I haven't had time to take any photos of the groups yet, but as soon as I do I'lll sure Brag..............errrrr I mean post some!   

Dick


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Glad you like your bow. I just joined team Turbo and I am excited to shoot their nocks for Hunting and some 3-D with my compound. If there is a small diametre turbo made I would glady try it with my Olympic recurve also.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hey Merlin,
Hang in there guy! Nick is coming out with a new Turbo Nock that will be used in conjunction with vanes and feathers! 

Dick


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I have about 10 grips for my bows. Takes about ten minutes with a bandsaw, drill press and belt sander 

I now am back to shooting the originals LMAO. Just lightly sanded the radius where the web of my thumb sits.


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

*grandpawrichard*

Dick you are the mannnn!!!!


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Newberry LB1 Bow Review

By Dick Raymond

I recently purchased a brand new Newberry LB1 dual cam bow and I have now had a little time to shoot it.

When I received the bow via UPS, I was delighted to find that the bow was shipped in a Plano bow case. This indeed protected my investment because the shipping box had quite a few dings, crush marks and holes poked in it. The box was in such bad shape that I made the UPS guy stand there while I inspected the contents of the box!

My first impression of the bow was WOW! It has very nice distinctive lines, the camo paint job is second to none in detail and it looks to be as durable as any other bow on the market.

I ordered my bow with both the Competition grip and the Hunter model grip. At first I did not like the Competition grip at all. It is a High Wrist grip model. Normally I shoot with a Low wrist grip to gain every bit of accuracy I can. I was advised by Richard at Newberry that with a little bit of sanding I can bring that grip down to an angle more to my liking. This is one thing that I plan to do very soon. I have noticed that I have become very much used to the high grip on this bow and I have started to become much more accurate with it.

To date I have not put the Hunter Model grip on the bow. I figured that I would do that at a later date and then report my findings. I never was an archer that liked to change a lot of things on my bow all at once. I always like to change one thing at a time and do minor adjustments to that item until I get it set like I want to for accuracy.

Now we come to the shooting department. I have been totally Impressed with the way the bow is so Quiet! I personally feel that it is a lot more quiet than any of the PSE bows that I own, including my top of the line PSE Mach-11 Target bow!

Then we come to the hand shock area; or should I say Lack of Hand shock? Upon release the bow does not jump, twitch or vibrate! So far, all I have installed on the bow for Vibration and Hand shock suppression is a GKF Tranquilizer Stabilizer. Even without the stabilizer I can’t seem to feel any vibration!

I have even shot the bow without a wrist strap and I totally opened my grip to check to see if the bow would jump forward after the shot. Much to my surprise, the bow just sat in my hand! I personally think that this bow is superbly built and balanced!

Now for the way I have the bow setup. I have set the draw length at 28 ½ inches, the draw weight is 52 pounds according to my scales. I have a Golden Key Futura Mirage Dropaway rest installed on the bow. The Factory strings and cables, a peep sight, a Dloop and served in nocking points. 
I setup the dropaway rest so that it comes up in the last 1 to 1 ½ inches of the draw cycle. My nocking point is set 1/8 th. inch nock high.

Today I finally got the chance to shoot the bow thru the Chronograph and I was pleasantly surprised at the arrow speeds from this bow with my short draw length and Low poundage.

I used the following arrows to test out the speed of the bow:

PSE Carbon Force Dominator 100’s with 75 grain field tips 
PSE Carbon Force Competition Pro 200’s with 100 grain field tips
Beeman Carbon Swift 45/60’s with 75 grain field tips
HCA Carbon Revolution Speed Pro Premium with 100 grain field tips

All of these arrows are Full Length shafts. All of these arrows are equipped with Turbo Nock Hunter model nocks. Every component was weighed on a digital scale and every arrow weighs the same weight thru the dozen plus or minus 3/10 ths of a grain.

The PSE Carbon Force Dominator 100’s had a total weight of 265.4 grains
The PSE Carbon Force Competition Pro 200’s had a total weight of 390.6 grains
The Beeman Carbon Swift 45/60’s had a total weight of 366.0 grains
The HCA Carbon Revolution Speed Pro Premium weighed in at 336.6

Here are my speed findings thru a Chrony brand Chronograph:

PSE Carbon Force Dominator 100’s: 
248.2 248.9 248.3 248.1 248.7 248.0 248.6 248.5 248.1 248.4 248.7 248.6

PSE Carbon Force Competition Pro 200’s
241.3 243.1 244.4 243.2 243.4 243.3 244.0 243.5 243.7 243.2 243.8 243.6

Beeman Carbon Swift 45/60’s
241.9 243.6 243.5 242.9 243.4 243.3 243.7 243.2 243.1 243.8 243.5 243.6

HCA Carbon Revolution Speed Pro Premium
256.5 256.4 256.7 256.3 256.8 256.2 256.0 256.1 255.3 256.5 256.2 256.8

So, according to my rough figure the arrows averaged out in speed to:

PSE Carbon Force Dominator 100’s with 75 grain field tips: 248.425 feet per second

PSE Carbon Force Competition Pro 200’s with 100 grain field tips: 243.375 fps.

Beeman Carbon Swift 45/60’s with 75 grain field tips: 243.291 fps

HCA Carbon Revolution Speed Pro Premium with 100 grain field tips: 256.316 fps.

I realize that my speed test is not very scientific because I used different weights of field tips, but I was just too lazy to change all of the higher weight points. Besides, I have found through previous testing to get proper arrow flight that these were the tip weights to use for those arrows.

I also realize that at my current draw weight and my short 28 ½ inch draw length setting that I will never see the full benefits of the LB1 Newberry; but I’m very happy with the results that I have seen so far.

As I have a little more time to do more testing, I will report my findings. I just wanted to put this much together so that it might answer some questions that a few people have asked me. I sincerely hope that I have not bored anyone to death and that this review has answered a few questions.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Your 100's weigh 125 grain less than the 200's and they are only 5 fps faster??????


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

That's exactly what my Chrono said. I shot 'em and my shooting partner wrote them down.

Dick


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*pse 100*

I believe the weight of the 100 arrow is a typo prob should be 365? Richard


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

OH, Sheeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooooottttttttttttt! I just went over my shooting partners arrow sheets and I did read them Wrong on that set of arrows!  They all should be 365.4 grains! I did indeed do a typo! If I was shooting a 265.4 grain arrow it would almost be like dry firing my bow! 

I guess I should have been more careful as I typed and then rechecked everything!  Not only that, but my shooting partner is Left handed, so his writing is a bit hard for me to read!  

Thanks for catching and questioning that Vaughn! Also, thanks to fastpassthrough for pointing out the mistake! I feel like a real newbie!  

Dick


----------

